# Help - please say I'm not going mad!



## Flipsy (Aug 24, 2011)

I've just failed my 4th cycle. Didn't have high hopes for this cycle because had a compact morula put back.

Anyway the last 2 cycles 4-5 days prior to OTD I have had on & off nausea & then for the 2 day day prior to OTD I have had the most awful headaches & sweating like I've never known (my DH said he could fry eggs on me his morning). When I discussed this at my last follow up it was poo poo.

Surely it must be something. As soon as AF arrives all symptoms go!!


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

The best way to find out whether or not you actually had implantation, is to do a bHCG test, which will measure the levels of HCG in your system.  If it is more than, say, 3, you did actually get implantation (it needs to be 25 or above to be classed as positive) but it ended as a chemical pregnancy, but if it was less than that, you probably didn't have implantation.

Big, big hugs for your negative cycle.


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi flipsy. I'm sure you're not going mad, but there might be more than one reason for the things you are feeling. As Mandy says, the only way to know if it was implantation is to have the hcg test, you can have this done privately if your clinic doesn't offer it. You might also consider that your fluctuating hormones and the stress of tww could bring about some of these symptoms. Perhaps you could be examined while you're experiencing them next time. then if your temp and bp are up your clinic might be less likely to pooh-pooh your concerns.
Big hugs for your recent bfn.


----------

